# VIPA Speed 7 STOP nach Programmaenderung



## Ralf_H (14 Mai 2011)

Gestern habe ich an einer Anlage mit einer VIPA CPU 315 eine Programmänderung geladen. Daraufhin ist die TCP/IP Kommunikation zu STEP7 abgebrochen und die CPU in STOP gegangen. Erst nach einem Neustart der CPU und Urlöschen ging die Anlage wieder in Betrieb.
Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Mai 2011)

Was stand oder steht dazu im Diagnosepuffer?


----------



## Ralf_H (14 Mai 2011)

Es beginnt mit:

Ereignis 67 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# E0B0
Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werden angezeigt.
Ereignis-ID: 16# E0B0
OB: 16# 00
PK: 16# 00
DatID 1/ 2: 16# 00  00
Zusatzinfo1 / 2 / 3: 16# 0000  1E24  0000
gehendes Ereignis
18:04:58.944  12.05.2011


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Mai 2011)

Das sieht schon mehr als seltsam aus. Das würde ich mit dem Programm mal Vipa schicken und die fragen, was die Ursache sein könnte.


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2011)

Ralf_H schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich an einer Anlage mit einer VIPA CPU 315 eine Programmänderung geladen. Daraufhin ist die TCP/IP Kommunikation zu STEP7 abgebrochen und die CPU in STOP gegangen. Erst nach einem Neustart der CPU und Urlöschen ging die Anlage wieder in Betrieb.
> Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?



Hast du Änderung mit dem Simatikmanager gemacht?
Für mich schaut das aus wie ein inkonsistentes Programm aus.
Den Fehler mit dem FB 10 und seinem IDB hast du behoben?

Ich würde das Programm komplett übersetzen und dann noch einmal übertragen.
Wenn der Fehler immer noch auftritt würde ich den OB121 löschen um zu sehen von die PLC hängen bleibt.


bike


----------



## Ralf_H (14 Mai 2011)

VIPA habe ich schon kontaktiert, die möchten sich erst beraten und dann nächste Woche Bescheid geben.
Deshalb habe ich mal in die Runde gefragt, ob es vielleicht kein Einzelfall ist.
Die erste Auskunft ist natürlich immer, das so etwas noch nicht vorgekommen ist.
Das Programm ist in Ordnung, nach dem Urlöschen und neu laden hat es ja wieder funktioniert.


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2011)

Ralf_H schrieb:


> Das Programm ist in Ordnung, nach dem Urlöschen und neu laden hat es ja wieder funktioniert.



Wenn ich dies:
Ereignis 1 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# 2523
Bereichslängenfehler beim Schreiben 
Instanz-DB, Doppelwortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse:    296
FB-Nummer:    10
Bausteinadresse:    444
Angeforderter OB: Programmierfehler-OB (OB 121)
Prioritätsklasse:  1
interner Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
19:10:43.776  12.05.2011

lese ist das Programm offensichtlich nicht in Ordnung. 

Vielleicht ist ein Bug, der eben erst jetzt auftritt?
Schreib doch in die entsprechenden OB's einmal was rein, damit du prüfen kannst ob einer davon irgendwann einmal aufgerufen wurde.


bike


----------



## Keryx (15 Mai 2011)

Ich würde der CPU auf jeden Fall ein Firmware-Update spendieren auf Version 3.5.0 oder höher. Darunter gab es mal Probleme mit der Speicherverwaltung, die zu allen möglichen Fehlern führen kann (bei uns führte es dazu, dass sich die CPU selbst urgelöscht hat).

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Ralf_H (22 Mai 2011)

Nach zwei Tagen ist ein Techniker von VIPA gekommen und hat die CPU getauscht. Könnte ein Problem mit der Firmare sein, eine weitere Erklärung habe ich nicht bekommen. Am SPS Program habe ich nichts geändert, daran lag es nicht.


----------



## Ralf_H (28 Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist die offizielle Stellungnahme von VIPA gekommen:


[FONT=&quot]"da in diesem Fall der Fehler sporadisch, und praktisch nur eimal auftrat, gehen wir  davon aus, das es mit der Hardware zu tun hatte. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese wurde getauscht, der Effekt sollte  nicht wieder auftreten."[/FONT]


----------

